# My sister told me she used to scrub the toilet with her husband's toothbrush and then put it back in the holder....



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now ex-husband of course.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

fascinatin'


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gross


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Sadly, I don't think the guy was brushing his teeth to begin with.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Your sister should be locked up.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Why did I feel the need to go here?

I just don't have much to say!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

She could have done this.







Distortion said:


> Your sister should be locked up.


Don't see why. Pissed off and soon to be ex wives....and husbands....have done worse.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

typical woman


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Seems like a lot of work.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Distortion said:


> Your sister should be locked up.


No...it pales in comparison to how he treated her, and their daughter.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

lesson learned? Don't piss your sister off.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Stephenlouis said:


> Seems like a lot of work.


Might have been using to clean something else in a related activity.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> [/MEDIA]
> 
> Don't see why. Pissed off and soon to be ex wives....and husbands....have done worse.


most rounders would not see it


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> No...it pales in comparison to how he treated her, and their daughter.


Do give us all the dirt.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Do give us all the dirt.


Yeah, you can't start a thread about shit on a toothbrush and just leave it at that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Can I get her number?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> most rounders would not see it


Well aren't we the funny guy. Still nothing wrong with it. It used to be and still is a form of cleaning things in various places.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> No...it pales in comparison to how he treated her, and their daughter.



You should lead with that so as not to make your sister sound like a dirt bag.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Now ex-husband of course.


Yeah well I heard he used her toothbrush in the activities leading up for the need to clean the toilet bowl.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> You should lead with that so as not to make your sister sound like a dirt bag.



it doesn't matter what he did to her, it's not justified. it's not like she was beauty and the beast. she wasn't being held captive. her behavior was ugly, and there is no justification for it. the fact that they had a daughter makes her a double piece of shit. instead of getting out of a situation where her daughter was experiencing abusive behavior , she chose to play passive aggressive games. she's a bad mother and a piece of shit, period.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> it doesn't matter what he did to her, it's not justified. it's not like she was beauty and the beast. she wasn't being held captive. her behavior was ugly, and there is no justification for it. the fact that they had a daughter makes her a double piece of shit. instead of getting out of a situation where her daughter was experiencing abusive behavior , she chose to play passive aggressive games. she's a bad mother and a piece of shit, period.



I know a little about the ins and outs of women in abusive relationships as my wife has worked with them in her job. And I must say your opinion sort of makes you a bit of a piece of shit for blaming victims.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

So the victim in this particular instance isn’t the guy with the shitty toothbrush?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I know a little about the ins and outs of women in abusive relationships as my wife has worked with them in her job. And I must say your opinion sort of makes you a bit of a piece of shit for blaming victims.


I'm the guy that got called in the middle of the night to go to emerg. 'cause hubby walked thru the restraining order and took it out on the wife and daughter. Using the tooth brush on the toilet is nothing. The guy has/had cheezy's attitute towards women. From what I understand he's real popular where he is now.


laristotle said:


> View attachment 323732


Depends why dad is absent I guess.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

player99 said:


> Can I get her number?


why do you need a new tooth brush.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Well lets have some names. Should be able to read the articles on the web about the big bad abuser with shit on his teeth. My guess is the search will come up empty. butterknucket ?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Everyone needs to play more guitar. And crank it.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Now ex-husband of course.


Does she ever visit your place? Use the bathroom?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Does she ever visit your place? Use the bathroom?


All the time. I trust her completely.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Like Extreme said, 3 sides to every story. Yours, mine, the truth.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> Everyone needs to play more guitar. And crank it.


That'd be the most sensible comment in this thread.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Wardo. I’ve been thinking about you-meaning to thank you. You posted that song Choctaw Bingo on another thread a while back. Never heard it before that but must’ve listened to it 100 times since. What a crazy awesome song with a great guitar tone. That songs brought a smile to my face many times. Tks a bunch!

Sorry to interrupt the sh”tty toothbrush, social moral issue thing folks. Carry on...

Now time to try and hit those Choctaw Bingo tones.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I know a little about the ins and outs of women in abusive relationships as my wife has worked with them in her job. And I must say your opinion sort of makes you a bit of a piece of shit for blaming victims.


domestic violence sucks, no argument. but if you're trying to simp out and say only men do it, i'm calling bullshit. stats show 75% of all un-reciprocated domestic violence comes from women. they also show that among all groups the highest rate of domestic violence is same sex female relationships. stats also show that more women abuse or even kill their children than men by a large margin, and that's before you even count abortion. *fact* is, women are more violent than men in a relationshit. the difference is, women have people to advocate for them, they have shelters they can go to, and they have protections built into both society and the law. men don;t have any of that. in fact up there in good ol' canadia, a man who started the first domestic violence shelter for men was threatened and harassed by feminists until he was forced to close down, then he killed himself. i don't give a shit what white knight cuckery you believe in, i know what the facts are, i've done plenty of research over the last 5 yrs or so. i also know both physical and mental abuse from women first hand. 

you're conditioned to think there's only one victim in that scenario, and you're wrong. the child is a victim of both parents. just because the dad was allegedly an asshole, doesn't mean the mother wasn't also an asshole. she has a child. that means she has a responsibility to that child. she also has fuck tons of options and no excuses.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm the guy that got called in the middle of the night to go to emerg. 'cause hubby walked thru the restraining order and took it out on the wife and daughter. Using the tooth brush on the toilet is nothing. The guy has/had cheezy's attitute towards women. From what I understand he's real popular where he is now.
> 
> Depends why dad is absent I guess.


And I'm the guy who got called late at night to come and change the locks on the house.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> domestic violence sucks, no argument. but if you're trying to simp out and say only men do it, i'm calling bullshit. stats show 75% of all un-reciprocated domestic violence comes from women. they also show that among all groups the highest rate of domestic violence is same sex female relationships. stats also show that more women abuse or even kill their children than men by a large margin, and that's before you even count abortion. *fact* is, women are more violent than men in a relationshit. the difference is, women have people to advocate for them, they have shelters they can go to, and they have protections built into both society and the law. men don;t have any of that. in fact up there in good ol' canadia, a man who started the first domestic violence shelter for men was threatened and harassed by feminists until he was forced to close down, then he killed himself. i don't give a shit what white knight cuckery you believe in, i know what the facts are, i've done plenty of research over the last 5 yrs or so. i also know both physical and mental abuse from women first hand.
> 
> you're conditioned to think there's only one victim in that scenario, and you're wrong. the child is a victim of both parents. just because the dad was allegedly an asshole, doesn't mean the mother wasn't also an asshole. she has a child. that means she has a responsibility to that child. she also has fuck tons of options and no excuses.


I'm not arguing the stats on male suffered abuse. I wouldn't blame a male victim either.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The guy probably got badly packed speakers and immediately turned into a grade A ass hole for the rest of his life !!!  

Tooth brush thing is funny !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> And I'm the guy who got called late at night to come and change the locks on the house.


Hopefully changing the locks helped. A lot of time they don't.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Should a man done that, his name would appear in bold letters on "METOO"...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> domestic violence sucks, no argument. but if you're trying to simp out and say only men do it, i'm calling bullshit. stats show 75% of all un-reciprocated domestic violence comes from women. they also show that among all groups the highest rate of domestic violence is same sex female relationships. stats also show that more women abuse or even kill their children than men by a large margin, and that's before you even count abortion. *fact* is, women are more violent than men in a relationshit. the difference is, women have people to advocate for them, they have shelters they can go to, and they have protections built into both society and the law. men don;t have any of that. in fact up there in good ol' canadia, a man who started the first domestic violence shelter for men was threatened and harassed by feminists until he was forced to close down, then he killed himself. i don't give a shit what white knight cuckery you believe in, i know what the facts are, i've done plenty of research over the last 5 yrs or so. i also know both physical and mental abuse from women first hand.
> 
> you're conditioned to think there's only one victim in that scenario, and you're wrong. the child is a victim of both parents. just because the dad was allegedly an asshole, doesn't mean the mother wasn't also an asshole. she has a child. that means she has a responsibility to that child. she also has fuck tons of options and no excuses.



Anecdotal sure, but the only domestic assaults I've known first hand have been by women, myself included. One ex managed to time throwing herself out of my vehicle in front of her family after trying to break up with her and drop her off. I already had to call the police on her for smashing a window threatening to cry rape, assault, or anything she could. Thank god the cops saw through her crocodile tears and didn't ruin my life. I ignored the red flags like her mother knocking out her father with a frying pan or baseball bat on a regular basis, breaking bones, extorting the family fortune.

But whats that blackcherry song? Your a crazy bitch, but you fuck so good you're on top of it...


----------

